# Which rod?



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

What rod should I pair with my Revo SX? A Shimano Compre or Abu Vendetta?


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

depends on your choice of rods. Abu dosent make a fast action rod, I love the look of the Abu though.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

The Abu Garcia is very light and the price is good. If I had any money I would get a 6' Abu Garcia. The short rod would add casting accuracy.

KsB


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

The abu veritas has a fast action. I just bought the 6'6" MH veritas and I love it. At Mike's Gun Shop on hwy 29 it is only $10 more than the vendetta and I would definitely recommend it. Mike's has the best price around on it at $79. It is very light weight and has excellent feel and also has enough backbone to land some good size fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Carrot stix;however, i don't own one but from what i hear they are SWEET!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

if you want to win go bigger


----------

